# Plans for when shit hits the prop



## OpossumPolice (Nov 18, 2014)

So as most of you guys are probably aware, the country (world?) Is about to fall into an economic sociological pit the likes of which most people can't imagine. Most likely followed by an executive branch fueled police take over. What's your plans for this incredible situation were about to be in.


----------



## iHaveRabiez (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm not worried.. I've seen Mad Max atleast 100 times


----------



## OpossumPolice (Nov 18, 2014)

I live my life like the book of eli


----------



## sucuri (Nov 18, 2014)

There's always somewhere to run


----------



## Tude (Nov 18, 2014)

as a member of at least 5-7 conspiracy theory sites - I'm a long time prepper. Have a big supply of the essential (ya know) paper products, cat supplies, dry foods, stocks, bunch of other stuffs - charcoal, butane etc and other things hidden around where I live. Yeah - I'm a prepper. Water and shelter is a big thing...


----------



## OpossumPolice (Nov 18, 2014)

I have word from some up and ups that september is when the crash happens


----------



## kneedleknees (Nov 18, 2014)

Tude said:


> as a member of at least 5-7 conspiracy theory sites - I'm a long time prepper. Have a big supply of the essential (ya know) paper products, cat supplies, dry foods, stocks, bunch of other stuffs - charcoal, butane etc and other things hidden around where I live. Yeah - I'm a prepper. Water and shelter is a big thing...


BUTANE? CHARCOAL? THE BASTARD FUELS!
I'll ride out the economic apocalypse using propane and propane accessories!


----------



## DesertRat (Nov 18, 2014)

Recommend learning how to successfully make gunpowder, and offer such in barter to those who reload ammo. 

That would bring a premium in a SHTF situation.


----------



## sucuri (Nov 18, 2014)

kneedleknees said:


> BUTANE? CHARCOAL? THE BASTARD FUELS!
> I'll ride out the economic apocalypse using propane and propane accessories!


----------



## OpossumPolice (Nov 19, 2014)

I should rename this "plans for when shit hits the propane"

2


----------



## Odin (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm Odin. :ldman:: I don't need to prep.


----------



## drewski (Nov 19, 2014)

Although being prepared for a future of economic collapse is definitely smart, I wouldn't let conspiracy theories consume you. I have read just about every one you can find on the internet and a whole bunch of books including "Behold A Pale Horse" which is kind of a holy grail for conspiracy nuts and there really is no telling if any of that shit is going to happen. I think it's important to be realistic and just stick with your own findings and observations.

Sure, it seems pretty much inevitable that the economic system will collapse. Yes, overpopulation is a serious issue along with an insane amount of other problems we face on this planet, but there are too many things in life to appreciate. Love most of all. Enjoy the show and just relax because you can't change the world. Just be nice to people and do good and hopefully it will spread around enough to work out in the end.


----------



## OpossumPolice (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm christian, and i know exactly what is happening just by reading the last book (in an educated, study-session type of way) its insanely obvious how its lining up. Russia, iran, china = northern kingdom (magog) persia and eastern kingdom. The economic ramifications are childsplay compared to what's gonna happen after. When russia decides the easiest least obtrusive way to wipe out america is to detinate a tactical warhead on yellowstone. That alone would kill the majority of americans and starve the rest, with very little fallout. And if done secretely enough they could get away with it without war.

2


----------



## drewski (Nov 19, 2014)

OpossumPolice said:


> I'm christian, and i know exactly what is happening just by reading the last book (in an educated, study-session type of way) its insanely obvious how its lining up. Russia, iran, china = northern kingdom (magog) persia and eastern kingdom. The economic ramifications are childsplay compared to what's gonna happen after. When russia decides the easiest least obtrusive way to wipe out america is to detinate a tactical warhead on yellowstone. That alone would kill the majority of americans and starve the rest, with very little fallout. And if done secretely enough they could get away with it without war.
> 
> 2



What book are you talking about? The Bible? That's no better than any conspiracy theory you can find.


----------



## OpossumPolice (Nov 19, 2014)

My faith is strong enough to not give a flying weasel fuck about what a single person thinks of what i know from personal revelation to be the truth. So you think whatever you feel is necessary.


----------



## drewski (Nov 19, 2014)

OpossumPolice said:


> My faith is strong enough to not give a flying weasel fuck about what a single person thinks of what i know from personal revelation to be the truth. So you think whatever you feel is necessary.



Faith and knowledge are two completely different things.


----------



## OpossumPolice (Nov 19, 2014)

No, because it requires at least some semblance of faith to believe what you're told. And the only things we know to be a fact is that we are. Everything else is a faith based assumption on someone else's work. Mine just happens to come from God.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 22, 2014)

OpossumPolice said:


> When russia decides the easiest least obtrusive way to wipe out america is to detinate a tactical warhead on yellowstone. That alone would kill the majority of americans and starve the rest, with very little fallout.



I'm sorry man, but that's a wildly unscientific statement, since:

Even if you throw 10 nukes at Yellowstone there's no guarantee you'd set of a volcanic eruption (even though its several hundred thousand years overdue for one).
Even if you did, every scientist knows that when that fucker goes off its going to trigger another ice age through a nuclear winter type event, since the fallout will blackout the skies for well over a hundred years thus destroying all life on earth, which is a pretty shitty strategy for winning a war.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 22, 2014)

Oh I forgot that the real statement I wanted to make is that in this type of end of the world / government takeover scenario its my opinion that you're going to want to get out of the USA rather than stock up on supplies and stick it out. But that's just my opinion. If shit starts going sideways I have a plan to get out within a few days.


----------



## sucuri (Nov 22, 2014)

Matt Derrick said:


> Oh I forgot that the real statement I wanted to make is that in this type of end of the world / government takeover scenario its my opinion that you're going to want to get out of the USA rather than stock up on supplies and stick it out. But that's just my opinion. If shit starts going sideways I have a plan to get out within a few days.



Right? Kormack McCarthy's "The Road" proves that pretty nicely. But of course, he got to Mexico (ish?) and it was the same ole shit. Bar B q ing fetuses and the like. Sure its just a book but during the 12 hours I was reading it I was pretty dammned convinced and glad that the Road was already a central player in my life hahah. 

Anyway, yeah if and when shit goes down it will start in the Continental USA, which is why I'm perfectly content to waste away in South America. Sometimes I think about going back but then I remember why I left....


----------



## OpossumPolice (Nov 22, 2014)

Yellowstone is a shield volcano any event that would cause a seismic disturbance large enough to cave in the ground "COULD" collapse the ground into the gigantic magma lake and cause a major eruption. The ash cloud would block the sun out for a small season on the world, but the fallout i was referring to was radioactive. And the long term effects would be damaging but the shortterm would be instant death in the northwest. Slow death to the mississippi river and.rio grande and starvation for the rest. It would eventually (through a few years with human intervention a few hundred without it) turn into the most fruitful soil on the planet. Now with that being said. I can honestly say that all of this is mere speculation. The facts are, however, the magma is spreading and getting closer to the surface. Making a collapse more and more probable. The russian state media has been focusing on yellowstone for literally months and their military have done electromagnetic scans ,in flybys over the USA, for activity and have cited them in news reports on RT. The USGS has COMPLETELY IGNORED the massive amounts of earthquake swarms and resonating magma movement signatures that have been occurring for weeks. Going so far as to shut down the seismographs. The US is the only country thats climate has not dramatically witnessed a huge increase in tempurature since 2005. The northeast has even become cooler during warmer months. The methane clathrates IN SIBERIA are thawing. The ones in the arctic shelf have begun to evaporate. Creating a runaway greenhouse effect that is going to.scorch the face of the planet with up to 20 degree shifts in the next fifty to one hundred years. If that volcano blew it COULD offset the climate change and.revert the methane back into solid form albeit after a mini ice age. If the volcano doesn't erupt the methane (a positive feedback loop) will release and warm and release and warm the earth until the jetstreams shift and after a literal fireball-earth scenario would go snowball for millions of years. If i was russia i would take the chance and blow it to hope it cools.off the earth. And wipes out the cancer that is american consumerism. However my morals disagree with that course of action i can easily see an ex-kgb president like putin attempt something so devastating. As for my plan, south america is where its at. Other than that. If you people don't see the world war beginning to form i would research global politics. China russia and iran are becoming a military powerhouse that already supercedes the US. Iran is muslim and could enforce shariah on the middle east if russia and china helped take it for them. Then sell cheap oil to the both of them afterwords. Russia has already explicitly stated that they want the arctic and anywhere there are ethnorussians. China has had its eyes on all of asia since before the time of christ. They just created a new bank to rival the UN's WMF, and are mobilizing their troops and aircraft against the entire western world in military procedures to check reaction speeds and weaknesses. There's gonna be a war. Its gonna be nuclear. And its gonna be lost by the russians and chinese but i dont think the US is gonna fare well.

2


----------



## OpossumPolice (Nov 22, 2014)

As for hundreds of years of winter that's doubtful a reasonably similar volcano erupted in the 1800's and it did cause a mini-iceage but it didn't last that long and wasn't devastating. The ash from this volcano would also be heavier and more of it would be a pompeii scenario with molten rain than a cloud that covers the earth. Not that that won't happen at all
Its just not an end of civilization event, unlike the methane release happening right now
Causing sinkholes in permafrost and the ocean to heat up. There are 5 gigatons of methane in the atmosphere. There are 100 gigatons waiting to be released. If one percent releases it would set off the other ninety in a matter of years. And its already starting to evaporate. Every scientist that has studied it has cried out and been silenced because of the possibilty of panic in the plebians of they actually knew the truth. And it isn't even a theory its cited scientific work.

2


----------



## sucuri (Nov 22, 2014)

THE ROAD IS COMING TRUE

I always knew the Andes seemed comforting for a reason. 

To be 100% frank @OpossumPolice, although I spend hours trippin on how shit would be if what you say happens, I think that that scenario is kinda unlikely. The one thing you left out is that everybody wants to keep living, including Putin. Especially Putin. Nobody will willingly induce a global nuclear event that will kill almost everybody. Man I read this one book awhile back, it was science fiction written in like 1955, about a world when suddenly all men and all women were transported into a different alternate universe. Called _The Dissapearence._ Of course the men immididetly had nuclear war, The women did what sexist 1950's would have expected. But still its a damn good read. A trippy read man. But we won't fuck ourselves man. We won't be reduced to fucking manikins. Russian or American or whatever we all like living and we all like the pleasures that living brings. I think (or really really hope) that we are resonable enough to find an alternative to destroying humanity for all time.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 22, 2014)

@OpossumPolice TL;DR: you should read up on your science facts. yellowstone is well covered in Bill Bryson's book "A short history of nearly everything". Here's a copy!


----------



## OpossumPolice (Nov 22, 2014)

Alright. If you don't even read what i said how can you tell me to do my research I've been researching (and reading the daily usgs seismographs) for six months.

2


----------



## OpossumPolice (Nov 22, 2014)

And you realize that during the cold war we were at nuclear war three times due to mistakes in radar and the only reason were all here is because the officials at the nuke controls decided not to retaliate to what they literally thought was an attack. Those same officers have all been fired from our nuclear program and replaced. Without legitimate reason

2


----------



## sucuri (Nov 22, 2014)

OpossumPolice said:


> Alright. If you don't even read what i said how can you tell me to do my research I've been researching (and reading the daily usgs seismographs) for six months.



Ok so reserch is necessarily pretty egotistical...we're gonna research what moves us. We're gonna refrence what supports us. Because we wanna know more about what rocks us. Cause we refrenced it because we wanna find people that agree with us, not people that think we're fucking crap. More or less ya know.....And really there's info that supports both sides. As much as I'm tempted to agree fucking 100% with you @OpossumPolice its like, man there's so many alternatives and you're both being kinda radical and extreme. And well what I wanna say is that I never wanna ally myyself with one point of view cause that could damn well come back to bite me in the ass one day.....


----------



## OpossumPolice (Nov 22, 2014)

Fair enough. The only thing I'm really trying to get across is were definitely on a powder keg regardless.


----------



## sucuri (Nov 22, 2014)

OpossumPolice said:


> Fair enough. The only thing I'm really trying to get across is were definitely on a powder keg regardless.



Word. Somethin's gotta give!!! hahah but in the meantime lets get fuckin drunk while we're waiting!


----------



## OpossumPolice (Nov 22, 2014)

And as much as i would love to say i told you so when it happens, im aware its all speculation. The only thing i know that's most definitely not me speculating is yellowstone could blow any day. And we as humans will not be able to live on the earth by 2060-2100 at the rate the methane is most definitely evaporating. And that's a conservative estimate. The earth is experiencing a biological reset. Whether mankind kickstarted it is irrelevant, however.


----------



## OpossumPolice (Nov 22, 2014)

The 2060-2100 is actually an extrapolation not a speculation. In case someone wanted to make a point about that.


----------



## DesertRat (Nov 22, 2014)

OpossumPolice said:


> And as much as i would love to say i told you so when it happens, im aware its all speculation. The only thing i know that's most definitely not me speculating is yellowstone could blow any day. And we as humans will not be able to live on the earth by 2060-2100 at the rate the methane is most definitely evaporating. And that's a conservative estimate. The earth is experiencing a biological reset. Whether mankind kickstarted it is irrelevant, however.





OpossumPolice said:


> And you realize that during the cold war we were at nuclear war three times due to mistakes in radar and the only reason were all here is because the officials at the nuke controls decided not to retaliate to what they literally thought was an attack. Those same officers have all been fired from our nuclear program and replaced. Without legitimate reason
> 
> 2





OpossumPolice said:


> The 2060-2100 is actually an extrapolation not a speculation. In case someone wanted to make a point about that.



I find your posts intriguing. 

I'm not calling Shenanigans at all, but could you please cite your research sources? I only ask because I would like to dig into the material as well. 

Yes, this is an honest request.

Thank you.


----------



## sucuri (Nov 22, 2014)

Oh and OK I gotta put this out there...this dosen't necessarily reflect my deep-down views -- but it does reflect the political info from my Dad who was a pilot for the US Air Force from 1984 until 1999. And OK, I think its worth something. He was a great father. ANd currently, he is a great man. But he wasn't there when I was born because he was busy flying a KC-135 over the Russian border. He wasn't there for a LONG time afterward. That was his job. OK. It was like a giant game of chicken. They flew there until the MIGS chased them off. But in any case they were just (sorry but yeah) just following orders. I'm sure the Russians were in similar shit! Today Dad openly admits subjectingting himself to the potential murder. One huge reason why six years later you find his son begging on the streets of Manaus.


----------



## OpossumPolice (Nov 22, 2014)

If i had a functional computer i would definitely cite them. But seeing as I'm restricted to a 35 dollar smart phone from 2009 I'm gonna have to tell you to use your internet if you want the info. Sorry. My computer has been fucked for two weeks.

2


----------



## OpossumPolice (Nov 22, 2014)

I know if you search for it you can find interviews with a russian researcher in the arctic citing sources showing arctic shelf gas release. You can google the specifics off of that. There's an american scientist who had to take his message from lecture halls to youtube about it. He's a climatologist. There's been research done on it for the last couple years intensively. At the same time you'll find countless "experts" from both sides. But the paper trail leads to a most definite yes, there is methane being released en masse in the arctic due to sea ice recession in the summer months. 

2


----------



## DesertRat (Nov 22, 2014)

No worries. 

Thanks for the response.


----------



## sucuri (Nov 22, 2014)

Feel abundantly lucky you at least have a phone. I have laptop that I spend .50 US cents per hour to stay online. Money that I spend as easy as I make it on the streets selling wire. And I've never owned a smartphone. Proud of that, BTW. But thats besides the point, man. Thats an excuse. We're not that far gone man. There's silll hope.


----------



## OpossumPolice (Nov 22, 2014)

I agree. My hope just has a name. And as much as i know people call it brainwashed or whatever, i was atheist til a year ago and since that time the truth was revealed to me in as much of a profound and undeniable way as it was to Neo in the matrix with the blue and red pill paradigm shift. So i dont even worry about it anymore im just waiting for the bus in a burning city so to speak

2


----------



## drewski (Nov 22, 2014)

As far as what can be scientifically PROVEN, the earth is known to be about 4.54 billion years old. Us humans have only inhabited this planet for about 200,000 years. That's not a very long time when you consider how long the planet has been here before us. It has been through so many massive changes and to think we are a threat to it is certainly not stupid, but there's a possibility we may not be one. We are definitely a threat to our own species though, especially when we consider nuclear, chemical, biological warfare. But whatever happens, it is indeed within our genetic code to want to survive just like the rest of the animal kingdom. You'll travel where you need to and find whatever food and water source you can in order to stay alive. But even if you have a place planned out in your mind that could totally be destroyed and you'll most likely have to figure it out as you go along.

I'm not exactly sure what point I'm trying to make here, but maybe just going back to the whole sit back and relax thing because there really is no telling if we do truly matter as a species. Think of how many other life forms have died off and no longer exist. Think of how many people die every single day, how many are dying right now. Does it make any difference in this conversation? Fuck no. It is better to understand The Universe for what it really is instead of trying to pretend it's something else. The Universe is indifferent, and there is nothing else out there helping us or performing some divine intervention. We are here making our own choices and living with the consequences whether they're good or bad. We could very well just be a biological cul-de-sac...another failed mutation. 

BUT I will say that if our ability to feel love happens to be just a cosmic accident, then I'd like to think there's something good there. Something or someone that's on our side. Alright I'm done.


----------



## OpossumPolice (Nov 22, 2014)

The "fact" about the age of the earth is too shakey. There's no proof that radiation (which they use to date stuff like that) has been the same for the last while. Its an assumption we use to make it easy to measure. Not something we can ever truly know. And to think this universe is all there is, is highly naive in my opinion, in my experience the universe is just a very stubborn illusion designed to teach us right from wrong. Whether thats an illusion made by compressing time into matter or whatever theory holds you i know that in my life coincidence is not real. You reap what you sow. And God speaks if you want him to. Free will goes a lot farther than what you do or say. And faith is only blind once.

2


----------



## Odin (Nov 22, 2014)

I like what you say except for one thing... "there is no proof that radiation for dating has been the same for the last while...".. yea... thats it. radiation needs not stay the same you say...


http://www.amnh.org/education/resources/rfl/web/essaybooks/earth/cs_zircon_chronolgy.html

seven day creationism... I don' have a problem with an "abstract" version of that... in my perception...
geology... ... you can't fuck with it... unless you rock on for ages.

EDIT... ACTUALLY when i wrote this I was drunk... so no I don't really think I like what you were saying... I don' know what I meant there... but if you are pushing seven day creationism... or a biblical 6000 year old age of the universe... then your understanding of science is seriously lacking.

... oh and if you want to use my drunken state against me... just remember that often alcoholics are the most intelligent and sensitive of those among us...

LOL... though saying that might make me sound like I'm tooting my own horn...

Yea... my ladies tell me to stop that sometimes... they can take care of it... but I say hey it's fun.

... what?::eyepatch::

Bitches. (not in a pejorative way... ladies are beautiful intelligent tough cute horny enchanting and smell nice... )

Edit again... oh I get it... when I wrote I like what you say... I was being sarcastic... 

And now... just there... I was a bit douche... but thats okay in my universe. it happens. ::asshat::


----------



## OpossumPolice (Nov 22, 2014)

Except radioactive decay is not a constant and correlates with the core of the suns rotation. Meaning it could have been muuuuuuuuch faster to decay many years ago than it does today but no scientist could know how fast so the measurements are ALL inaccurate. The scientists that discovered the changes in decay rates and how they correlate to the sun however refused to admit it could change anthropological dating. But in my honest opinion that's bullshit. If it changes at all it can change a lot. And to base an entire science on a measurement system as innaccurate as decay is not really science, considering you cannot observe the conditions of the earth and sun and of the atom prior to the year we discovered how to measure them and to extrapolate it backwards like they have is an assumption I'm not willing to hold to. http://m.phys.org/_news202456660.html theres the citation. 

2


----------



## Odin (Nov 22, 2014)

> Radioactive decay is a stochastic (i.e. random) process at the level of single atoms, in that, according to quantum theory, it is impossible to predict when a particular atom will decay.[1] However, the chance that a given atom will decay never changes, that is, it does not matter how long the atom has existed. For a large number of atoms however, the decay rate for the collection can be calculated from the measured decay constants, and the half-lives of the nuclides calculated. These numbers have no known limits for shortness or length of duration, and range over *55 orders of magnitude in time.*



you sir... are a random type.. lol...

I'll drink to that.::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## OpossumPolice (Nov 23, 2014)

But the particles emitted from the sun have a very profound effect on the decay constants and material from another star could have COMPLETELY DIFFERENT decay rates. Not to mention that the sun goes through cycles that have an effect on the ones here. To assume that just because its the same rate today as it was yesterday is naive on the solar time frame it could have been hundreds of times more radioactive than it is today making the half life seem to be billions of years when its just thousands. And I'm not using it as an argument FOR new earth philosophy but it is evidence against blindly believing the earth is billions of years old and always was the molecularly the same as it is now. On the quantum level, the atomic level or the macro level. I think the idea that yesterday was like today so last year must be like this year and the last age (epoch) was like this one is an absurd notion. We know the damn near invisible particles emitted by the sun have MAJOR effects on quantum science and molecular bonds. And that as the suns fuel ratio shifts it causes major shifts in the type and intensity of those particles creating an unobservable mystery that mankind may never know the truth about as much as we would like to extrapolate modern data to fit the pattern we don't know that the pattern is eternal. 

2


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 23, 2014)

no offense, but without a doctorate or some hard core references that negate cubic tons of science to the contrary, i'm going to take what you're saying with a grain of salt.


----------



## OpossumPolice (Nov 23, 2014)

I already sent a citation of the research.?

2


----------



## Odin (Nov 24, 2014)

okay here is another citation....
http://phys.org/news202456660.html

from this article...



> In general, the fluctuations that Jenkins and Fischbach have found are around a tenth of a percent from what is expected, as they've examined available published data and taken some measurements themselves.
> 
> 
> d
> Read more at: http://phys.org/news202456660.html#jCp




and



> "The fluctuations we're seeing are fractions of a percent and are not likely to radically alter any major anthropological findings," Fischbach said.
> 
> Read more at: http://phys.org/news202456660.html#jCp


----------



## OpossumPolice (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes im not denying their finding were very miniscule changes. But it still changes the definition of "decay constants". And brings a lot of unknown variables into a science that already has variations in data. Im just saying that its not by any means an observable science its a speculative science and to assume that the constants are the same today as they were thousands and thousands of years ago is naive. They know that our electromagnetic fields have been decaying so rapidly that they can measure the difference in pottery from ancient rome radiation signatures. Which means that solar radiation could have been EXTREMELY different than it is today and would skew all attempts to measure anthropological findings on the earth. Not to mention the sun itself changes. Im not trying to say that i know for a fact its innaccurate im saying that no one can say with anything close to certainty that it is accurate. And if they do its because they are trying to fit data into a model instead of fitting the model to the data. But this argument is pointless. Just know that scientists, which used to be a reliable source of information, now HAVE to agree with the status quo and any attempts to disprove generally accepted theories goes unfunded and unpublished. Because humans are not perfect and people like to A) get paid, and B) not be shunned by their peers for disagreeing. You can plainly see this phenomenon in evolutionary biology, in pharmaceutical research programs and in astronomy. Which is why no scientist has ever been able to produce a single shred of OBSERVABLE evidence for increasing the complexity of an organism successfully through random mutation, yet if you say there is not enough evidence for macro-evolution you go unpublished. Its the reason drug side-effects go untested if they happen in longer duration than what the company deems "short term side effects" and its the reason cancer research will never, and i repeat NEVER find a cure in a capitolistic society when they can treat it repeatedly with side effect rampant drugs and therapies (which make more profit) and then the drugs to quell those side effects. While the same companies that make the medicine (monsanto for example) also makes the chemicals known to be heavy carcinogens and poors them on our food, food that is as we speak engineered by a lab that goes untested by the FDA, who assumes that the lab itself will do the proper testing. Because the leaders of the FDA are still on the pay roll. Every thing in this country is about money. When everything is about profit the truth is hard to find. And blindly trusting people just because they have a doctorate is unwise. But since the education system is forcefully dumbed down, the average worker can't comprehend the work they are even doing let alone review it. We are in a bubble designed to make profit. They feed us addictive substances in food that cause medical problems then treat them, then we die and are replaced. But its all gonna change very soon. Not that its gonna be bad for "the man", he's the one that is playing all the cards in such a way to make it happen. Were being set up for a world government under the UN. Every regulatory agency answers to the UN, because.they answer to the president who during his first term accepted the agreement proposed by The UN called sustainable development. But instead of just epa regulations its an overhaul of our entire gov't. There's gonna be riots (which is why the media has turned ferguson into a.powderkeg, in order to test public response to rioting and to justify militarization of the police. Who also answer only to the president since he has bought them all with federal munitions and surplus apc's) we are moving into a police state. One where our military is fighting the russians chinese and iran, and our police and our department of homeland security is fighting our citizens to keep them compliant. Theres gonna be food rationing, land rationing, loss of property rights, transportation limits, public assemblies of citizen will be deemed a potential homeland terror threat. And eventually there will be a revolt and its going to justify everything that the exec branch is about to do. People get scared and sell their rights for safety. It happens to EVERY empire. And we are due. The cycle is - bondage- hope - liberty - exploration - conquest - mercantilism (capitalism) - growth and wealth - decadence - then apathy- then ignorance - then moral decay - then a threat to safety is blown out of proportion and people get scared and greedy power hungry leaders incite the fear and sell them safety at the price of bondage. We are at the last rung.

2


----------



## drewski (Nov 26, 2014)

I would actually read your shit if you put it into paragraphs.


----------



## OpossumPolice (Nov 26, 2014)

Noted

2


----------



## creature (Feb 14, 2015)

boat. pacific.


----------



## huze24 (Feb 28, 2015)

OpossumPolice said:


> I'm christian, and i know exactly what is happening just by reading the last book (in an educated, study-session type of way) its insanely obvious how its lining up. Russia, iran, china = northern kingdom (magog) persia and eastern kingdom. The economic ramifications are childsplay compared to what's gonna happen after. When russia decides the easiest least obtrusive way to wipe out america is to detinate a tactical warhead on yellowstone. That alone would kill the majority of americans and starve the rest, with very little fallout. And if done secretely enough they could get away with it without war.
> 
> 2



For over 2,000 years now mankind has been repeatedly and erroneously predicting the apocalypse. Wake me when it gets here.


----------



## huze24 (Feb 28, 2015)

OpossumPolice said:


> No, because it requires at least some semblance of faith to believe what you're told. And the only things we know to be a fact is that we are. Everything else is a faith based assumption on someone else's work. Mine just happens to come from God.




“Religious fundamentalism is dangerous because it cannot accept ambiguity and diversity and is therefore inherently intolerant. Such intolerance, in the name of virtue, is ruthless and uses political power to destroy what it cannot convert.

The Bible alone is the most dangerous thing I can think of. You need an ongoing context and a community of interpretation to keep the Bible current and to keep yourself honest. Forget the thought that the Bible is an absolute pronouncement.

The Bible isn’t a single book, it isn’t a single historical or philosophical or theological treatise. It has 66 books in it. It is a library.”

~ The Rev. Peter J. Gomes


----------



## Art101 (Feb 28, 2015)

sailboat atlantic


----------

